# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  تابع فاکتوریل

## mrjaho

دوستان خوبم سلام
C++‎ برای فاکتوریل تابع خاصی داره؟ میخوام توی یه برنامه ازش استفاده کنم!

----------


## mrjaho

فکر میکردم حداقل یه نفر جواب بده"نمیدونم" :متفکر:

----------


## Salar Ashgi

تابعی با این وظیفه در سی پلاس پلاس موجود نیست ولی خودتان میتوانید تابعی برای

اینکار بنویسید که مثالهای مشابه هم در سایت موجود است :


int fact(int n)
{
int f=1;
for(int i=1;i<=n;i++)
f*=i;
return f;
}


موفق باشید !

----------


## yasamin gol

#include<iostream.h>
long fact(long);
void main()
{
long r,n;
cin>>n;
r=fact(n);
cout<<r;
}
long fact(long n)
if (n==0|| n==1)
return n;
else
return fact (n-1)*n;
}

این برنامه به صورت بازگشتی پیاده سازی شده است
موفق باشید

----------


## ghasemloo

> #include<iostream.h>
> long fact(long);
> void main()
> {
> long r,n;
> cin>>n;
> r=fact(n);
> cout<<r;
> }
> ...


اصلا جواب نداد

----------


## مسعود اقدسی فام

long fact(long n)
{
if (n==0|| n==1)
return 1;
return (fact(n-1)*n);
}



 فاکتوریل صفر یک می‌شه.

----------


## omidshaman

> اصلا جواب نداد


خوب چون طرف کمپایلرش قدیمی بوده این تاپیک هم مال 3 سال پیشه دیگه!
درستش میشه این
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;
long fact(long);
int main()
{
long r,n;
cin>>n;
r=fact(n);
cout<<r;
}
long fact(long n)
{
if (n==0|| n==1)
return 1;
else
return fact (n-1)*n;
}

----------


## مسعود اقدسی فام

> خوب چون طرف کمپایلرش قدیمی بوده این تاپیک هم مال 3 سال پیشه دیگه!
> درستش میشه این
> #include <iostream>
> using namespace std;
> long fact(long);
> int main()
> {
> long r,n;
> cin>>n;
> ...


سه سال پیش همین کامپایلری که شما نوشتی هم بود. و امروزم خیلیا هنوز از همون قدیمی واسه واحد درسی استفاده می‌کنن. مشکل همون بحث صفر و یک بود که بحمدالله حل شد.

----------

